# Our new puppy Carly



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

We took some pics of her each week . We have been lucky enough to go and see the puppies 2-3 times a week. So cute, the first three are hard to tell which is her as they all look alike.































































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothing like a golden puppy they are all beautiful. Enjoy your pup.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

What a tiny bundle of furry golden goodness! I'll bet she's in for a whole lotta love!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The affection these pups show is almost overwhelming not to mention how darn cute they are. It looks like both you and your pup will have many happy days ahead.

Pete


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Aww they're adorable!!  and she's a cutie! Love the name btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pure sweetness. I'm sure you are anxious to get her home.


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

I love puppy pictures, how cute she is!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw she's a little beauty


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Too cute. Have fun.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Awww thanks we can't wait to get her home . Feels like forever, each of those puppies are adorable and I am going to miss seeing all of them. We bonded mostly with ours but a piece of us is in the other 7 also. We will only get one more chance to see all of them together. The breeder asked us to help get at the vets with them all , can't wait !! The breeder has an annual picnic for all the dogs so it will be nice to see the pups as they grow up 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Some pictures of Carly's first 24 hours 

































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Carly is too cute


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulaitons, Carly is beautiful. 

Have fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cARLY*

Your Carly is JUST BEAUTIFUL!! She looks like a 'TOY' laying behind the chair!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Carly is beautiful! The pic on the pillow, all you need is a Christmas tree in the background and you have the perfect Christmas card


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks like she has made herself at home. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

So adorable! I her expression in the 2nd to last one laying on her back in the grass.
You're fireplace shot should be posted in FeatherRiverSam's Throw another log on the fire thread


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I do think Carly has made herself at home.  What a doll she is. hope you keep posting pictures.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone , we have had quite the week with her. Going throw a lot with her , not eating , diahrra , blood in her stool , eating everything she shouldn't , she didn't have an accident for days now she has at least three a day , and the biting my goodness. She is still amazing but getting way to comfortable now lol. I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the above mention of something to so with sam something fireplace thread ?? Here's some new pics of her fun filled week. The one of her hanging off her bed was how I found her sleeping one day . The one of the cats is priceless they never snuggle together and it's like they have decided there in this together now and must keep together. The one of her laying on me she crawled up my legs and went under the book and put her head right close to me and fell asleep.







































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness--she is so adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

she's adorable! The one of her "falling" off her bed is priceless!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Well first, congratulations, and she is a real cutie... 
Don't be too concerned with the biting as they do grow out of it...
But keep taking those photos as before you know it, she'll be all grown up..!!!.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

I just had to share this , Carly was playing and stopped and seriously started watching dog whisperer it was so cute. Hope she is learning something lol









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

So Carly is now almost 4 months already so I thought I should add some updated photos .... Loves her bed 








On the local news for their weather report 







Out in the night time snow







Running through the conservation are







Just sitting so sweet









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

I can smell the puppy breath! :wave:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Time to add some pics ages almost 5 months  where did that go already ? T





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sigh... Those months go by fast... She's still very puppy-ish though. Over the next few months she'll start to look adult. I felt so bad when Tucker stopped looking like a puppy... She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Adding some pics to update her , she is loving our snow storm


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a lovely girl she is.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She looks so very happy out in the snow! What a cutie she is.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

OutWest said:


> She looks so very happy out in the snow! What a cutie she is.


She loves the snow but this time it's as deep as she is in height so she had to bound through it. I've trained her to ring the bell to go out well its been ringing all morning in between naps.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

